# Has Birth Control Made Your Period, Better or Worse?



## bettydavis (Mar 27, 2009)

What do you guys think? Have you had experiences with birth control?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

For me personally it doesn't feel that good being on it -- it made me feel very irritable when my period should be due... then when I stop taking, the flow and the pain is so so much worse... But some people say it helps them and dr.s say that being on birth control can reduce the chances of ovarian cancer... so I don't know what's best...


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel like the pill has made my periods better- way less cramping and its a lot lighter. So if none of you use the pill then what form of birth control DO you use? I feel I don't have a choice as my husband and I are not ready to get pregnant, and that is the only form of BC I've ever really used... I thought it was the best.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

The organic produce/products help probably because if they are milk/cheese/meat, they do not have the extra hormones and antibiotics that's put in the regular ones. I heard from other members here that some find it helpful with the IBS to eat organic things, too. I really wish they were not so expensive, though...My husband and I were using spermacide and condum as birth control... Our dr. told us that as long as we were using two ways to birth-control, then we were fine... so...


----------



## mztummy (Mar 29, 2009)

I found that after my IBS-A was suspected that the PMS before my period was miserable and I was going from diarrhea to constipation to diarrhea in the same day for four-five days. We switch me to using three pill packets in a row without the placebo pill and that has helped with reducing the cramping that I was experiencing on top of the IBS. I do find that I need to increase my fiber during this time.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

the pill has made my life sooo much easier. it has dramatically reduced the severity of my periods without any side effects. i know when i will get my period on the hour. if my BM's are so unpredictable at least my periods are!


----------



## LucyAnnabel (Apr 3, 2009)

I know birth control isn't good for you but it has honestly made a huge difference to my life. I'd tried the Allay Patch, all manner of vitamins and supplements, the strongest painkillers, a magnet you wear on your knickers for a week leading up to your period etc. and nothing touched the incredible pain I'd be in each month. Now I'm on the pill my IBS symptoms are halved; no 3-day headache with nausea, dizziness and most importantly barely any pain.Saying that, if my symptoms were bearable I wouldn't be on it, simply because of the long term effects. Going on it for contraception reasons only wouldn't be an option.


----------

